

They want to feel like artists... (a buzz from reddit) - c00p3r
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/9vglo/dae_find_programmers_difficult_to_work_with/
Favorite quote: <i>But unlike actual free-thinkers, they constantly seek refuge in argument by authority, blindly quoting their favorite gurus to support their positions.</i>
======
DanielStraight
These things that programmers argue about are more important than most people
(including the author) realize. If we were to make the common analogy to
bridge building, using a ton of global variables isn't like building an ugly
bridge... it's like building a bridge that will fall down the first time an
unexpected type of car drives over it. Software is _rewritten_ because of bad
design decisions. Let that sink in. When's the last time you saw a bridge
completely rebuilt from scratch because of some bad design decision? If that
did happen, don't you think that people would adamantly oppose that design
decision any time they saw it?

"When I first came here, this was all swamp. Everyone said I was daft to build
a castle on a swamp, but I built in all the same, just to show them. It sank
into the swamp. So I built a second one. That sank into the swamp. So I built
a third. That burned down, fell over, then sank into the swamp." -Monty Python
and the Holy Grail

